# Schaltschrank richtig erden



## Poldi007 (17 September 2011)

Hallo,
wer kann mir weiterhelfen und sagen, wie ich einen Schaltschrank richtig erden? Wird er sternförmig geerdet? werden die Türen, seitenwände und dächer mit einem Kabel oder einem band gerdet? 
wo ist er unterschied zwischen band und leitung? 
wie werden pumpen, die sich ebenfalls im schaltschrank befindenen geerdet? 

wo finde ich informationen dazu und welche norm gibt es dazu?

kann mir jemand gute seminare / kurse / workshops empfehlen ?

Muss auch eine hochspanningsprüfung am ende durchgeführt werden, oder reicht eine isolationsprüfung und die durchgägingkeit der erdung?

vielen dank im voraus?


----------



## Tigerente1974 (17 September 2011)

Das wäre dann wohl das 4. Mal, dass Du danach fragst...


----------

